# Construction in Depot Bay, Phase 2



## mnmrsjjp (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anybody been to Depot Bay since they started the third floor roof and interior work on Phase 2.  We are wondering how the bad the noise will be since it is 7 days a week, 9 AM to 6 PM.  We are going to be there soon.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42887

Last poster (post #12?) mentions that much of the construction seems to be wrapping up. Hopefully it doesn't impact you too much. In any case, be sure to spend some time out by the cliffs or leave your sliding door open to hear the surf (and drown out construction noise!)...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh my favorite resort in the Worldmark system. Enjoy! Hope the noise is not too distracting...


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 27, 2015)

It is actually DEPOE Bay not DEPOT. Pronounced just like it is spelled.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, I should have known how to spell it.  Anyway, I just called Depoe Bay and they said the construction and refurbishing will be going on for a year.  So....hopefully we won't be right under it.


----------

